# Pedigree help...



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just received Jax's AKC certificate and pedigree :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I have a few questions

First, why are some not listed as a Champion, when they are champions? 
And who is Maison Bellatrix Liza? She is their BISAm.Br.Ch. White Field's Here Comes Trouble's mom. 
The info under the name is different than the others. I am assuming that it may be another country's registration? Brazil maybe?

I think that's all the questions I have!

I think his pedigree looks pretty good, if I do say so myself 

Yay! I'm so happy i received it, I've been waiting!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here, I found this info for you on the name you mentioned
http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/bree...p;db=maltol.dbw

Not sure why some aren't listed as champions.. but you can probably use this database to research all the dogs you have questions on


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Here, I found this info for you on the name you mentioned
> http://www.woodele.de/maltese/cgi-bin/bree...p;db=maltol.dbw
> 
> Not sure why some aren't listed as champions.. but you can probably use this database to research all the dogs you have questions on[/B]




Thanks!

On the pedigree it doesn't have that name listed as a Champion either, but on their site as well as that one she is!

I just don't understand.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I also have Midis' pedigree back about 4 or 5 generations. Dian told me when I got Midis that because his mom's lineage had Italian championship they would not show up on the AKC pedigree as Ch. She told me she wouldn't recommend me going back the full (however-many) generations because of that. Maybe the Brazilian thing is the reason.

Cyndi


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I got the 3 generation pedigree. And it looks like they are all Champions :shocked: But there are 3 not listed as such, but even Info Dog and Westminster (when I google) says they are!

So I guess that's that! And I looked at the Data base and found Jax's brother! Looks like he may be in the show ring...

Hey and Stacy Caira's on this page!

http://www.jbradshaw.com/10/ind100.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I got the 3 generation pedigree. And it looks like they are all Champions :shocked: But there are 3 not listed as such, but even Info Dog and Westminster (when I google) says they are!
> 
> So I guess that's that! And I looked at the Data base and found Jax's brother! Looks like he may be in the show ring...
> 
> ...


LOL! it took me a few to figure out what show that was!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, it is because they are not Am Chs...your breeder can probably give you a homemade copy with all of the titles on it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I make my own pedigrees with Breeder's Assistant. Here is an example of a foreign pedigree. This is G's pedigree. He is from Germany. When I did his pedigree in my program I added what champions were on the German pedigree. They have different types of champions. If you click on the page adjuster you can zoom in and see the different champions on it.

[attachment=34847:G__s_Ger...digree_3.jpg]


----------

